# Gladesmen with new 15HP 4 stroke Yamaha prop Q~



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Honestly, if you know your waters then there is really no substitute for a stainless prop. You would know better than anyone else how often you run into unknown areas and hit bottom. I vote for stainless. I run a four blade on my Gman, cupped with a jack plate and I've never had an issue..


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I had a Gman with a Power Tech SS prop on a 15 Honda. The skeg will be damaged B4 the prop. I never had an issue. What kind of speed and fuel consumption are you getting with the stock prop?


----------

